# Best German Highrise Cities



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

----


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KlausDiggy said:


> Munich looks from other angles not much better.


i know, i'm in Munic quite often


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Eschborn*









by Daviidos on Wikipedia








http://www.abload.de/img/ap1070238dgh6.jpg








http://www.luftbildspezialist.de/gal/big/Eschborn_neue_Boerse.jpg








by Beggy on DAF
















by cyfi


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frankfurt/Mainhattan*

*Alle Fotos von Markus Pavlowsky auf Flickr*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*List of skyscrapers in Germany until 2018*

1. Commerzbank Tower 259m Frankfurt
2. Messeturm 256m Frankfurt
3. Westend Tower 208m Frankfurt
4. Maintower 200m Frankfurt
5. Tower 185 200m Frankfurt
6. Trianon 186m Frankfurt
7. ECB-Headquarters 185m Frankfurt
8. Estrel Tower 175m Berlin
9. Taunusturm 170m Frankfurt
10. Opernturm 170m Frankfurt
11. Silberturm 166m Frankfurt
12. Post Tower 163m Bonn
13. Westendgate 159m Frankfurt
14. D-Bank Towers 1 155m Frankfurt
15. D-Bank Towers 2 155m Frankfurt
16. Skyper 154m Frankfurt
17. Hines Tower 150m Berlin
18. Marieninsel 150m Frankfurt


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Offenbach*



Adama said:


> Bild: Adama


on DAF



hugodiekonig said:


> Offenbach, Hesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leipzig*









Stadt Leipzig


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berlin*



erbse said:


> Auf einem kleinen Banner wirkt das nicht so wirklich, zu indifferent.
> 
> Tageslichtansicht ist aber auch nicht viel besser. Fehlen eben noch die _ästhetischen_ Hochhäuser.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Frankfurt 
Berlin
Stuttgart


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Frankfurt is great :master:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berlin*



theBluePhoenix said:


> Ein paar Wikipics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





theBluePhoenix said:


> Q: https://www.facebook.com/BVB


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frankfurt*









http://www.welt.de/








Frankfurt City view by anthony-gurr on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Dortmund*









panoramio.com








by Mbdortmund








webbaviation.de








Wikipedia by Tbachner


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Dortmund is a nice city. That black oval tower looks pretty good.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Cologne*

*Kölnturm (148m)*








Wikipedia

*Colonia Hochhaus (147m)*








by Rolf_H. (Wikipedia)

*Büroturm Deutsche Welle (138m)*








by Raymond










*Deutschlandradio Turm (102m)*








by Elya (Wikipedia)

*From left to the right ( Uni Center 133m, Landgericht 105m, Uni-Klinik 89m)*








by Raymond (Wikipedia

*Landgericht (105m)*









*Herkules Hochhaus (102m)*








bilderbuch-koeln.de

*left: Ringturm (109m),right: Colonia Hochhaus (147m)*









*TÜV Rheinland Köln (112m)*








tuv.com









w3.windmesse.de

*left: Triangle (103m), right: Lanxess Tower (95m)*








bilderbuch-koeln.de


*Lanxess Tower (95m)*








koeln.lanxess.de


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hamburg*



Kame said:


> Elbphilharmonie bei schönstem Hamburger Mai-Wetter.











by the man from k-town









by the man from k-town









by Thomas Wolf



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> >>> SCROLL


----------

